# baby worry!



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

my babies are 6 days old?.. is this normal for flaky skin! its my first litter?


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

Flakey skin is totally normal, it means the "fuzz" is coming through.


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

okay thank you.. gotta little worried


----------

